# Hump day Smoked Salmon



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a nice fillet of salmon, so I decided to treat myself today. You can check it out at http://mysite.verizon.net/resubqew/c...ssite/id8.html

Thanks for giving me the time amigos.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice looking Salmon. I am jealous as heck. I really like that prep tray you used to prepare the fillet. The finished product made me want to go fishing. Except for the 200 mile drive that is.


----------



## ronp (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice looking salmon rich, looks great.


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

That salmon looks great, but what really caught my eye were the rolls on the side. Great combo!


----------



## plugs (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice looking salmon & I like the idea to not use salt, I will give that a shot as my Dad needs to watch the salt intake as well.  

Being from Michigan, living 10 minutes from the lake and loving to fish I initially bought a smoker to have another way to eat all the fish, it's a terrible problem to have
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Anyway, I was reading another post here a while back and saw that for salmon they did not use water in the smoker as the fish had enough moisture in itself.  I was planning on giving this a shot this weekend, but was curious if you/anyone else could give some input before I loaded up the smoker.

thanks a bunch for any input,
Shane


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks Great Rich...


----------



## alx (Sep 10, 2009)

That is outstanding.The plated pic is just perfect....


----------



## desertlites (Sep 10, 2009)

great looking plate of fish Rich-great job.


----------



## jarhead1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks awesome Rich


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks delicious, Rich!


----------

